# My First (working) GSD



## Rechtash (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello GSD experts and enthusiasts! If the title isn't enough to tip you off, I am finally in the last stages of getting my first German Shepherd, and I figured what better place to ask a few questions than here? I have been ghosting around the forums for a while now, and have found really helpful information already, but I want to get specific.

First of all, I find it fit to mention that I do have mild experience with working-line German Shepherds. My friend got her incredible fur-baby almost a year ago, and I have had the fortune of watching her grow from a naughty little pup to a rebellious teenager, and even been around for her less glorious moments. Despite this, seeing what a good owner and well-bred dog can do together in just a few months has turned me on to this breed full-throttle. Sure, I may not have years to back me when it comes to choosing a high-drive, high-energy breed, but what I do have is respect for how much work it takes to accomplish what many experienced owners do.

I have never owned my own dog, besides being around plenty of family dogs, however I would describe myself as being an "animal savvy" person. I own and train horses for personal use, which I have noticed to be a much more time consuming process as horses have very little will to work and find no joy in pleasing their owner *insert eye-roll*. I am also very into hiking and outdoors, and getting into dog sports sounds like icing on the cake! The only thing that has been stopping me is that I am a college student who is currently living with my parents who are not fond of puppies. Not dogs, just puppies. And while I 100% agree that puppies are a certifiable pain in the butt, there is an undeniable benefit to being able to shape a dog from the very early stages into what you want. Luckily, I have reached a point where I am ready to move out in the fall, and since it will be with my friend and her dog, we will need to find a dog friendly place anyways. Not that that is even an issue. I am very stubborn when it comes to including animals into my life.

Anyways, enough about that personal stuff. After _months_- or years, even- of research, I have narrowed down what I am looking for. Condensed to finer points, it includes:

- Medium-high drive. Although I am new to sporting and will be doing it casually, I will take the training very seriously, as that is the foundation for a good dog at home and in public.
- As mentioned above, a dog that can go anywhere with me. I don't like the idea of leaving my companion at home while I go have fun.
- An off-switch. I have heard the term before and find now that it is important. I will be busy with work and school sometimes, so I would like to have a dog that can learn how to chill out until I am able to attend to it.
- A female. I guess that is worth mentioning. Male GSDs tend to be much larger, and I am too small of a person to deal with that.
- A protector. I will be a young woman, living on her own, probably in a city. I already have enough anxiety, so a protective dog will be a huge relief.
- Affordable. I don't mean a few hundred dollars. I am realistic and I want a quality GSD. From what I have seen, I am looking at $1800-$2000, plus shipping if necessary. Nothing ridiculous.
- Loyal, but can be used by other people. I won't be the only one living with this dog, so one that can be handled to some degree by others would be appreciated.

In summary, med-high drive female who can go from work mode to home mode, and has nerves of steel in public. Something that disappoints people when they walk up like "ohhh puppy!" and then it completely ignores them. Loyal, but not handler exclusive. Good sporting dog. I do prefer sables, but as it is a dominant trait, I am not worried about finding one with looks I want. Nothing too big.

Jeez, that is a lot... but wait! There's more! I have found two breeders I like so far:

Schraderhaus
AND
Weberhaus

(Can't post links- sorry!)

I contacted Melinda about a year ago, and got further info then about her dogs, price, ect. and am definitely drawn to the fact that she titles all her dogs. Schraderhaus is a new find, but I have seen many good things about it on these forums. Since I am looking to get a puppy in the fall, I was looking into breedings that will happen during the summer. 

Finally- Questions!

1. For what I want, should I look more at DDR/EG, Czech, or WG lines? Or maybe a mix? Or should I focus more on the pair itself?
2. Are their any other good options for breeders that fall within my price range? I am willing to go all over, but I would prefer it to be around MN, which is where I live.
3. Does Schraderhaus even fall in my price range? My next step is to contact them, and I know from the website that it depends on the litter, but maybe someone knows if it is even an option?
4. What do y'all think of the breeders I have chosen already? Look elsewhere, or keep them in mind?

Sorry for the long rant, and thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Both of those breeders should be able to find you a good match. 

But, if your roommate has a female, then I would not suggest you also get a female. Female/female aggression is super common in this breed.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I would look into Feuergarten in WI. I don't know for sure when Alexis ( @GatorDog on this forum) will have another litter on the ground, but I would definitely reach out to her. Also, go out to some clubs, if you can, and watch dogs work. You will get a good sense of what you like, and be able to talk to knowledgeable people aboutntheir dogs. They will be able to tell you what living and working with their dog is really like. And they will not be trying to sell you a puppy, so you'll get to hear all the nitty gritty details. 

Also, just a word of caution about seeing all good things about a breeder on the forum... negative experiences cannot be conveyed publicly here. So you really only see the positive. Also, ask yourself where these glowing recommendations are coming from. Do people that actually work their dogs like what they are seeing? Or is the dog a pet that isn't expected to do much? This is why going to clubs is so beneficial. Even if you are not looking to be a die hard competitor, it's helpful to learn about nerve strength from people who test their dogs.

(This is not a knock on either Weberhaus or Schraderhaus, just a general tip.)


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Your wish list can be met. 

Some of your criteria are similar to what I prefer. Some of the items on your list are a little subjective when you talk about them online ("medium - high drive" means different things to different people).

Spring trial season is right around the corner, I'd try and watch, go meet a variety of dogs. You'll meet some that you will really like. You'll see others that you realize you wouldn't want in your living room.

I'm not against shipping puppies, but I place high value on making my own observations. If you will have time this spring/summer to do a bit of travel, you'll gather a lot of first hand information and opinions and I doubt you'll regret it.


----------



## Rechtash (Jan 27, 2016)

Already some good tips! Thank you. As I said, I have been browsing the forums for a while now, and one of the most common things I see more experienced people suggest is to go to clubs. Thankfully, I will be going to the one my friend goes to within the next month. On a more bitter note, there are not many others close enough to where I live to go exploring to, and I will be working a lot this summer to have money saved up not only to purchase the pup, but to be able to care for it without worry for a long while after.

I am definitely a supporter of going to see the pup first, but I also feel that any breeder I choose to purchase from, I should be able to trust to pick the right puppy for me. If I am at all worried about the dog that will be sent to me, well, then I shouldn't have gone with that breeder in the first place. My friend had that sort of experience getting her dog. She had her heart set on a completely different litter while talking to him, but he suggested she go with another that was born around the same time because one of the pups fit her needs more, and she is grateful it went that way.

That being said, I am definitely going to check out any breeder in my area. Not so much MN as I have found that WLGSDs are hard to come by compared to show lines around here, and if you do find a working line it will either be poor quality or ridiculously expensive.

Ah, girl v girl aggression. I am all too aware of this occurrence, as most species behave in this way. I've had problems with cats, dogs, and mainly horses(at times, my bonded chinchillas even have a scuffle) who have this issue. My mare is an absolute witch to other mares and it is a hassle and a half to deal with. Suffice to say, it is something I have thought about, and really looked at my friend's dog when deciding. She grew up in an only female dog household(an older and sometimes crabby lab and a wiggly white GSD puppy) besides a male chihuahua who never leaves his cave, and has had no issues when interacting with them. Really, she disregards most dogs because they are not as interesting as her ball and owner, and has to be hard-pressed to show aggression to other dogs. I believe that will only get better with age and more socialization, and I plan on doing plenty of socialization with my dog.

The reason I even want to risk this behavior, which I am inclined to believe is avoidable with MOST dogs, is because I am 5'2" and weigh around 125 lbs. My brother has a Newfoundland mix that is upwards of 90 lbs, and if he had half the energy and personality of a GSD, I'm afraid I would not be able to control him. Now, of course I am no expert on GSDs, but from what I have seen, males can be bigger, and more so tend to weigh a lot more. It is just a daunting thought to me, but maybe others have had different experiences.

Oh! And to address the breeder thing, you're right, I have noticed that negatives can not be said here. That's why I searched the world wide web for any negatives, and let me tell you, they were few and far between and extremely difficult to find. Most of what was said here was from people who personally own Schraderhaus dogs or know people who have them, and some have continued contact with her as a result of a breeder standing by her dogs. That was my favorite thing to hear! I also tend to take negatives with a grain of salt, as a disgruntled customer who didn't get a perfectly behaved dog right off the bat can be nasty. Do I ignore them? Of course not! But if a majority of people own their dogs and say they would go back to the breeder for another, I tend to lean towards the positives being the more truthful story.


----------

